#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

[h=* 1-  * ]2[/h]                                  .                        .
                                          .  [h=*2 -   * ]2[/h]              : -         _Metagensis_                                             .  -               .            ,                       . -               ,             ,                    ,                   ( 0.8 _mg / l_ ) .       ,   _H2S_                .            (65C)                       (30 _day_ )        -       ,            ,                             
 [h=*3 -   * ]2[/h]   -   ( 30_cp_ )    .  -        .  -   .  -  _API_  <  20 .  -     ( 2 % )  .  -          (500 _ppm_  )  . 
**  * 1 -   :*                 :  t= -m.  du/dn          


 t :    (Pa) . m :   (Pa.s). u :           (m/s). n :     (m). -       . *2 -        :*                                   : 1-               . 2-                               . 3-                   (       )  . 4-                                          .See More:

----------

